# pattons hydro'd mk2 tt build



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

so after a lot of thought i decided to split and sell my polo, id gone as far as i wanted to with it and well i get bored really easily so it had to go. 

picked up my new car on friday night 
2007 audi tt tfsi 61k with heated leather with one owner from new. loving the car so far, so nice to drive and just a really nice place to be. 
so here it is the changes will be coming in due course  watch this space :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks good, congrats on the new car 8)


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

so i tried the wheels on last night they way they were already built up, think its safe to say ill have to rebuild them. going to face mount the front wheels and take them down to 8.5 from 10 which will get me 2.5 inches in. the rear sits something similar atm with the 10 on but the centres for the rears are flat backed so when face mounted and with the flat backed centres will get me 2 inches in and can pull the rest in with camber 8)


----------



## CaroB12 (Feb 24, 2015)

patton said:


> so i tried the wheels on last night they way they were already built up, think its safe to say ill have to rebuild them. going to face mount the front wheels and take them down to 8.5 from 10 which will get me 2.5 inches in. the rear sits something similar atm with the 10 on but the centres for the rears are flat backed so when face mounted and with the flat backed centres will get me 2 inches in and can pull the rest in with camber 8)


Just wondered why you were changing the wheels. I am after a set of 18s for my roadster


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Just to have something to show the car on. I'm going to hang onto the standard wheels for winter and if I'm working on this set


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Split two wheels tonight which was enough to let me quickly bolt together what will be the set up for the front wheels. Really pleased with how it's going it sit. Just need to do a back one now and see how it goes


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

This is going to look good.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

car has now been left with john peden to have the hydros from the polo fitted, will post an update next week some stage when i get it back. can't wait!!!!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Don't forget pictures mate! Would love to see how it comes out!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So the TT is not staying standard for long then ?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

yea ill get pictures up when i get jt back. have the wheels sealed up just need to torque the bolts and get the tyres on and hopefully they hold air :lol:

no didn't last long standard lol


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

wheels are build up and sealed, need to sit for another day or two then ill get the tyres on them and by that time i should have the car back


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Just to clarify you mean hydraulic suspension right?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

yea thats the one. i think it will be the first tt on hydros as I've been looking and can't find another one


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Thought so! Can't wait to see this fitted with those wheels


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks I'm rather excited aswell as i just tried them on after i put the new dishes on but didn't jack them into the arch so I've no idea how it will look. could look terrible :lol: :lol: :lol:

think they are nearly done he was making the rear rams earlier


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My MK I was on Rayvern Hydralics and I am sure he has done a MK II since then


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

id love to find it if he has done one just to see how it sits and what not.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Very Nice! What part of NI are you from?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

live near ballyclare, co. Antrim


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Got this sent through to me by John. Can't wait to lift it should have it tonight if all goes to plan. Need to get the mud flaps off :lol:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Now that is looking awesome mate! When you getting the wheels back on?!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Also any information on the hydraulics? Would love to see the set up and how it works etc


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

wow seriously looks good you will be desperate to get it back


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

wheels just need to get the tyres on then if they hold air they are good to go.

i have some pictures from the set up in my polo.



hydraulic ram in the place of your normal strut with a hydraulic line running into the silver manifold you can see then it splits of to each of the four small rams in the boot that hold the springs which provide the suspension as it were then the manifold also goes to the pump that controls the pressure which controls the ride height


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Hurry up and get them on! Want to see how this will look! What's the ride like with hydraulics fitted. Looks about more complicated than air ride setups ahah.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

No tyres on yet but couldn't resist a trial fit. John has really worked his magic and by pure chance the wheels fit perfectly. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Loving the look mate! It'll look great when he tyres are fitted. What's the figment light around the arches?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Front is tucking and the rear comes down on the lip so can either add a little camber and tuck it or add a one or two mm spacer and drop it between the lip and tyre


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Suppose it depends how you want it doesn't it! Never been a fan on sitting the car on the lip between the tyre tbh. I think fully tucked looks better.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow. That is incredible.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

few more pictures of how it sits


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

called down to PMG Autocare last night and i gave the car a wash to give them an opportunity to assess the paint on the car. its going to need a lot of work to get it up to standard. 8 years of tar, tree sap and fall out along with a life full of dealer washes and euro hand car wash has left the paint in a very sorry state. 
i applied a quick coat of 50 Cal detailings filler glaze to take the bad look of things and see me through till i get the car booked in for an enhancement.


----------



## david_129 (May 17, 2015)

Definitely keeping an eye on this post. Look great already. Wish i had the cahonez to do stuff like this to mine


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

david_129 said:


> Definitely keeping an eye on this post. Look great already. Wish i had the cahonez to do stuff like this to mine


thanks  just go for it whats the worst that could happen? it can always be put back to standard


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it man.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Those wheels look epic on the MK2. So jealous!

What the ride like on hydros?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I'm really pleased with the ride. Once the new front shocks had settled and I let my tyres down to 35 once I new they weren't leaking the ride was a lot better. It's always going to be a good bit harder than standard but it's what you expect really.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Boring update.

Painted all the callipers red then painted the non braking surfaces of the disks black. Just a quick going over to take the bad look off them for a while.



While I had the front wheels off I removed the front mud guards and cleaned behind them. Not sure what I think of it without them looks kinda weird. Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

left the car in on monday to PMG Autocare for a paint enhancement detail to get the cars paint into shape as 8 years of dealer and euro car washes have left the paint in a very sorry state, can't wait to see the finished product, quick pic i took when i was leaving the car off on monday.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

collected the car on saturday morning from PMG Autocare before heading down to Castlewellan show. was absolutely amazed by the job that pete and adam pulled off wasn't expecting the paint to come up so well. had a great day at the show thanks to all the guys at GTINI for organising it.







and a few photos by fitted state from the show


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

mod edit: please use FS section


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Need to put these up for sale in the for sale section mate not on the main forum.

What do you have planned for alloys next then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

ahh ok my bad i have it up again, theres a set of bbs gt 004 up for sale that id like


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How's it drive like since all the recent mods have settled down mate ?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

it rides really well, obv a bit stiffer than standard but it handles really well and is compleatly silent when driving


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice...looking a very sweet ride now too :wink:


----------



## Dalloway (May 5, 2015)

This is the single most beautiful Audi I have ever seen in my life  looks like im saving for some air suspension and shiney new alloys <3


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Dalloway said:


> This is the single most beautiful Audi I have ever seen in my life  looks like im saving for some air suspension and shiney new alloys <3


thank you i appreciate that 

ill sell you the wheels  get you started 



Templar said:


> Nice...looking a very sweet ride now too :wink:


thank you


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Small update. Had a sticking rear calliper for a while now so finally got round to getting it fixed.



Also got started the false floor for the boot. Just made a wooden frame first then used the boot carpet as a template cut it out and then measured the spring box and pump and got it cut out. I just can't decide what to wrap it in now. Do I try and get a carpet that matches or do I ignore it and wrap it in something different??? Opinions welcome


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good there Patton . . . not normally my kinda thing but obsessive attention to detail shines through.

Nice whip!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Pomsteroonie said:


> Looking good there Patton . . . not normally my kinda thing but obsessive attention to detail shines through.
> 
> Nice whip!


thanks


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

attended titanic dubs on saturday ran by the guys at GTINI great show as always. a few pictures taken by Adam Hamill


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

on the look out for a tts front bumper if anyone has one


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Such a nice car, the guys who cleaned the paintwork up have done an amazing job!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thank you. yea they did an amazing job.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

patton said:


> thank you. yea they did an amazing job.


What was the company that did it?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

They are called PMG Autocare. Based in Belfast you can check them out on fb


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

bought something to keep me busy for a few nights.



and one with the grills and split set into place


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking forward to following the progress of this. I would love to put mine on hydros and slam it on deep dish alloys but practically I just can't justify it. Fair play though, yours looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks  hopefully it won't disappoint lol


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

so finally got the tmb's sold last week and put some of the money towards something that I've wanted for a long time  
bought them off kyle jackson on saturday and went home and made myself up some carriers to get a template for someone to make me a proper set, turned out well and was able to get a good fit on the disk. i will check again once i get pads to make sure they are 100% square. 




porsche panamera 6 pots with 390mm audi rs6 wave disks. 




really pleased with how i got them to fit up just need to do a bit more work on them


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome build thread! And your car looks stunning. Do you mind me asking why you went for hydraulics over air?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks very much  ehh a few reason really, my friend had a pump and spring box for sale second hand so i couldn't pass it up. then theres the flexablilty of it as i have the same kit in the polo as is now in the tt i just had two new front struts made and the rears were adjusted to make it fit. so you don't have to try and sell a kit then buy another new one which would cost a good bit of money to change. reliability, if something goes on hydros its going to be a solenoid or a seal or a bit of hose all which can be easily and cheaply got the same day rather than trying to get a new compressor or something. don't have to listen to a compressor kicking on and off. rides pretty good and can be played about with by adjusting the spring rates of the springs in the boot and your suspension is on proper springs rather than an air bag. and i just think its cooler


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

just a quick update now that I've been able to get the new wheels test fitted. need to do a bit of work at the back as its touching a tab on the quarter and should be able to get the front down a bit more too


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Love the new wheels.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks  really considering painting them grey


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

so I've been keeping myself rather busy over the past month, i had been gathering up some parts for a while and its all finally coming together. bought a damaged tts front bumper and repaired it, new set of ttrs side skirts and due to how tight the front fitment was on the oz wheels a set of mucke 30mm wider wings along with a ttrs grill.
id always fancied white tt before i bought one but i couldn't find a white tfsi in my price range so i settled for red, but the urge got the better of me and i decided to have a go myself at doing a vinyl wrap on the car. I'm pretty pleased with how it has came out and i enjoyed doing it. few bits of dust under it here and there but its to be expected really when your doing it in your garage. anyway heres a few pics of my progress along the way. wrapping the door shuts tonight and then brakes are going on tomorrow night hopefully then a good clean and ready for dub shed.

started by stripping the front down for the replacement parts and to allow me to wrap around the leading edge of the doors


offering up one of the new wings to see how it lined up, pretty impressed with the fit
first panel on the car done


little detail of the corners, took me a bt of work to get into the way of how to approach the corners but i think i got better at it as i went on


bonnet was probably the most awkward panel to do due to the size of it


tts bumper done with the new grills in


few corner details


and one of the finished wrap.


i know some people won't like the idea of it but for me it was a cost effective way of getting what i wanted and i always enjoy trying something new would love to hear what you think.


----------



## P2DJX (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks fabulous , Id lose the Ilovebass sticker from the back window though


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

top job on the wrap mate, looks pretty decent.

I would love to give mine ago as the TT does look pretty good in white.

How much wrap did you buy in total? I would consider giving mine ago but without taking panels off, bit of a mission lol


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks a real good job on the wrap. Is the first time you've wrapped a car?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Undisputed_88 said:


> top job on the wrap mate, looks pretty decent.
> 
> I would love to give mine ago as the TT does look pretty good in white.
> 
> How much wrap did you buy in total? I would consider giving mine ago but without taking panels off, bit of a mission lol


Thanks. Ehh the wrap cost about 300 so wasn't too bad 


Nails said:


> Looks a real good job on the wrap. Is the first time you've wrapped a car?


Yea it's the first time I've tried it


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

The TT really suits white. In fact it's the only colour I actually wanted when looking for mine but could only find 1 and they were wanting mad money for it compared to others.
Food for thought. How's the door shuts etc?


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats the thing about white, its a popular colour but looking at the prices some people want just because its white is madness


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Undisputed_88 said:


> Thats the thing about white, its a popular colour but looking at the prices some people want just because its white is madness


yea mines 07 and i couldn't find a white tfsi till 09 and by that stage it was an extra 2k.



Nails said:


> The TT really suits white. In fact it's the only colour I actually wanted when looking for mine but could only find 1 and they were wanting mad money for it compared to others.
> Food for thought. How's the door shuts etc?


door shuts are red atm but I'm going out after dinner here to wrap them white. shouldn't be too hard thanks to the pillar less doors


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

looking forward to some more pictures then mate


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Love it, especially like the black lower bumper piece being Black, I may well steal that idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome project! Nice to see something different!!

Keep up the good work


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Sweetz said:


> Love it, especially like the black lower bumper piece being Black, I may well steal that idea!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks  yea i think it makes the front look a lot more aggressive than being colour coded, helps tie the ttrs grill in also as its gloss black.



Craig_09 said:


> Awesome project! Nice to see something different!!
> 
> Keep up the good work


thank you 



Nails said:


> looking forward to some more pictures then mate


got one side done last night came out decent enough, had to do the inside of the door in sections because of the awkard shapes but no one will notice the joins in a door shut


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Some good work going on there chap :wink:


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

Impressive work mate.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

quick update from the weekend, probably the earliest I've ever been ready for a show as i was in the house at 10pm the night before, gave the car a coat of 50cals filler glaze and went over the glass and sorted out the interior. then when i arrived at dub shed on Saturday and talking with Davie at 50cal i gave the car a coat of their polish as the glossing agent in it would result in a better finish than a wax without the glossing agent due to the wrap. wrap felt a lot smoother after and had better reflection so ui think thats the way to go with it. pleased with how the car came out and was good to see it all together properly and clean for the first time. 
was amazed to pick up best audi tt at the show, but it makes all the late nights with the wrap and head aches with designing brackets for the brakes worth while


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Car looks great mate  and for a wrap I'm surprised how well that gloss has popped out on it for a wrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I like this thread a lot!!! Getting me in the mind set for show season now! Looks like more money into the piTT for me haha!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nicely done mate...


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Are the honeycomb grills, with the fog lights in them, done in gloss black as well or still plastic black finish (as standard)?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice looking motor, did you have to trim anything in the rear arches for when it's sitting that low?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

That wrap is nice and great effort for a first attempt dude.

I love the car and would keep the sticker in the rear window as it works with the rest theme.

Love your thread and your tastes.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

dzTT said:


> Nice looking motor, did you have to trim anything in the rear arches for when it's sitting that low?


I've cut back the join between where the quarter meets the bumper, car will go lower but id need to cut more which i don't want to do.



BlueMagic said:


> That wrap is nice and great effort for a first attempt dude.
> 
> I love the car and would keep the sticker in the rear window as it works with the rest theme.
> 
> Love your thread and your tastes.


thanks very much i appreciate it



2_TFSISAM said:


> Are the honeycomb grills, with the fog lights in them, done in gloss black as well or still plastic black finish (as standard)?


yea that was my initial though but then decided to keep them chrome to tie in with the chrome on the front grill


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

so its been a while since anything worth mentioning has changed but that has finally changed and i made a bit of an impulse buy. wasn't sure while i was waiting on the paperwork coming though but a lot happier how i have it on the car


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

Looking good, a bit of creative thinking there!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Loving this motor....... fancy coming to wrap Mine sunshine?


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

I've alot of love for this! Great build 8)


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

haven't updated this thing in a while, not a lot has changed on the outside, got new seats, harnesses, harness bar and made a false floor on the inside since. really pleased with the seats and think the harnesses make them.


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking awesome! 
Love the seats, any more pics of the harness bar?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

sorry only seeing your message now about the harness bar


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

That looks very professional, and a good job.

Have you still got the white side pipes as shown in this picture?



patton said:


>


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoomie pipes!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

hahaha dam right there a must have on any car


----------

